# Hello to all, new guy needs help



## tbroad21 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have $2500-$3500 to spend on a home theater. I have had a few systems before but nothing worth mentioning. I want a 5.1 (or better) surround sound system, and I don't want to buy a package....I would rather build my own. I would like an lcd or lcd-led tv (40" +). a good receiver, maybe denon or marantaz. and maybe a ps3. I love bass, so a good sub would be ideal. thoughts and suggestions please

thanks in advance guys,

-Tyler


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Since you're looking for general advice, conventional wisdom has it that you would spend about 50% on video and 50% on audio. For your TV size, you'll want a seating distance of about 1.5x your TV diagonal if you have HD and want an immersive, movie theater-like experience. 2x your seating distance is better for more casual viewing or non-HD sources.

LCD vs. LED/LCD vs. Plasma will have a lot to do with your budget and lighting conditions. Plasmas tend to have a shiny surface like a mirror, so with lots of light in your room, can be distractingly reflective. LCDs tend to have a matte finish, so while they also reflect light, they do so in a more diffused manner for less distraction in a well-lit room.

On the audio side, assuming you follow the 50% rule, this leaves about $1500 for your AVR, speakers, and sub. Believe it or not, that's not a lot. I'd budget out about $500 for a sub, $500 for speakers, and $500 for your AVR. 

Sub: Emotiva, Elemental Designs, and HSU all have subs in your price range. SVS, Epik, and Rythmik have options for a little more.

Speakers: 3 identical speakers up front is ideal, though many people will prefer the aesthetics of 2 vertical speakers for left and right, and a horizontal center. At $500 for 5 speakers, your budget is pretty limited. I would suggest the Infinity Primus Series, or the Behringer B2030P or Pioneer SP series at Bestbuy to save a little money. 

AVR: Check Accessories4less.com for refurbed onkyo, marantz, and Denon with Audyssey MultEQ for hassle free setup.

One thing we haven't talked about is room treatments. If you have a lot of highly reflective surfaces in the room, you'll want some absorption panels on the front wall and at the 1st reflection points. Is the room tends towards the smaller side, you may also want some diffusion in the back to help make the surround effects more immersive. Almost every room could use some bass traps, but Audyssey will help a bit in this department. DIYing these acoustic treatments is more cost effective.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marshall has laid out an excellent path that I completely agree with. The HSU VTF-2 MKIII for $509 is a fantastic value and provides you with a tremendous amount of quality Bass.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Marshall has laid out an excellent path that I completely agree with. The HSU VTF-2 MKIII for $509 is a fantastic value and provides you with a tremendous amount of quality Bass.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Just don't forget to budget $63 for shipping.

Another thing I totally forgot...you're going to need some cables to hook everything up. Monoprice.com


----------



## mimmo5492 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi guy


----------



## Brunt (Aug 7, 2011)

Room size and dimensions are needed for accurate recommendations. Also, If you can control the light a projector would add some serious immersion over a flat panel.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard,

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think your budget might be a bit small for what you want.

Have you considered 2.2 speakers instead? Scrap the center and surrounds, for now. Just go with a sweet display and speakers for a very immersive setup, and then eventually add other things like surrounds, center, 

I know a lot of people say that LCDs have caught up to plasmas, but I'm skeptical. I consider plasmas the safe route. This is the display I would purchase if I were in the market right now.

...this doesn't leave much budget for the sound aspect. I would lean towards an Epik Legend Subwoofer, and a pair of JBL LSR 2328P speakers, all integrated by a decent receiver with quality preamp outputs, like the SR5004.. If any money is left in the budget, I would first add a second subwoofer, and then add a pair of LSR 2325P surrounds and finally a center and a third subwoofer, and then look to add some broadband bass traps and diffusion panels, someday. The JBL speakers do have a very consistent, controlled off axis radiation pattern such that they should be pretty "any room" friendly. There's some speakers out there whose off axis radiation _requires_ acoustic panels to sound decent - i would steer clear of any such speaker options - acoustic treatments are meant to address problems created by the room, not the speaker, and as a band-aid could do more harm than good.

In a custom HT room, an acoustically transparent projection screen and projector are always a great choice, as well. SeymourAV and JVC would probably be my choices, respectively.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> I think your budget might be a bit small for what you want.
> 
> Have you considered 2.2 speakers instead? Scrap the center and surrounds, for now. Just go with a sweet display and speakers for a very immersive setup, and then eventually add other things like surrounds, center


I completely agree. Unless you know there is absolutely zero chance of upgrading/adding to the system in the next 5 years, I would buy as few components as possible to make a functional system so you can maximize the quality then add parts as needed over the next few years. A very good 2-channel setup will beat a mediocre 5-channel setup.

Also, going with a projector is worth considering if the room is large enough and if you have complete light control. You can get a decent projector and DIY (paint on wall with basic velvet border) screen for $1k and add a little more $ to the audio budget. 

Have fun and good luck!

Regards,
sga2


----------

